# The 6mm is working out good sofar.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OMG what Have I done?
My buddy is having fits with his CZ 223. You know he is the one using "Cast" lead bullets. ??? Anyway. He had short bi-pods and could not hit a gopher at 100 yards. Now he got some 30" pods,so we ran north of town to shoot . Put the target at 100, and he almost could not keep it on paper. Brought it back to 50, better. LOTS of adjusting the scope and he is happy now. Put it back at 100 and he could hit about a clay pidgin sized pattern. In the mean time I ran my box out to 300 yards guessed. When I got back it ranged at 353 yards, good enough. I wanted to see if I could hit the box with the 6 and my crappy Bushnell using my 80 gr tts Barnes going 3500 fps and bi-pods. The wind was over my shoulder and about 10* off straight to the left. Sitting on my ass using the bi-pod I shot 3 times. My buddy said it looked like the first one was low so the other two I raised it a bit. Two targets.
We shot some more with his 223. I had set up a clay pidgin that I found ,on a rock out next to my target when I was out there. You know on a side note, you can't see one over 300 yards with out optics. I wanted to shoot at it before I went out to get my box. So I did. Now I only shot 4 times, all together. The clay disappeared when I pulled the trigger. WHAT ?
Walking out I thought wow that would be cool . I got there and was tickled silly.
The box was hit all three times I must have pulled one it was high but on the paper the other two..,
Here are the targets. Sorry for the condition I had the box full of rocks to keep the wind from blowing it off. They where gravel when I lifted it up. The back splash ripped the target But you can see what I saw. OMG.
D[/FONT]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, thanks for the report.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that shooting. Good one.


----------

